# Headlights Not Working! (Possible Electrical Issue)



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi everyone, my headlights are not working at ALL! :sad: As daylight savings is getting closer to its end, I need to find out how to fix this asap. Its a 1999 Altima GLE. _My brother who is very experienced in do-it-yourself car projects, can help me out with this task._

I do have two sets of headlights: stock and some blue halogens I got for Christmas 2009. I've switched them out and tried different combos, but the headlights still don't work.

*Here is a major detail here:* Both headlights were illuminating just fine. The right one burnt out, so I switched it. Then I noticed it wasn't the bulb, it seems that the cord that connects to the socket had to be jiggled a bit and squeezed tighter to the socket to make a "tight connection." So every now and then, I would have to push the cord towards the socket with my finger, then bind it together with electrical tape. The right headlight eventually stopped working. The same thing with the left headlight happened too.

*A few things I have tried, and do have:* 
-I have replaced the battery within the last year and a half or so.
-Even the "bright lights" light on my dash is on, the headlights still don't light up.
-I did replace the left headlight socket, it didn't work.

To me it sounds like a cord could be bad, or a rodent chewed through it for all I know?

I'm in no financial situation to pay hundreds of $$$ of a mechanic...and they wouldn't know what the problem is right off the get-go anyway. For the record, my car has 360,750 miles on it and counting. It also has never broken down, and it's all-original engine. (I'll post the odometer sometime if you wish)

_...and now to the point_
*Is there someone who could tell me what parts of the engine; or what parts I should check to see why my headlights aren't working? *(I'm unsure what parts come into play that makes the headlights illuminate!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Disconnect your bulb from the headlight harness and test the connector for power with a multimeter. If you're getting no power, check your fuses or headlight relay. If those are good, then your headlight switch needs cleaning or replacing.


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Faja said:


> Disconnect your bulb from the headlight harness and test the connector for power with a multimeter. If you're getting no power, check your fuses or headlight relay. If those are good, then your headlight switch needs cleaning or replacing.


I did replace my fuses, forgot to note that.

Where is the headlight relay located?
What headlight switch, the one near that has the turn signal too? If not, where is this located?

Thanks for your speedy response!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

EffinPirate said:


> I did replace my fuses, forgot to note that.
> 
> Where is the headlight relay located?
> What headlight switch, the one near that has the turn signal too? If not, where is this located?
> ...


If all your other lights - park lights, high beams work then it's probably not the relay. The headlight switch is the one with the turn signal - the one on the steering column. Sometimes the contacts inside the switch get corroded or bent and cannot make a proper connection to power. Check the harnesses at the headlight itself for power like I suggested first as you initially stated that sometimes you had to squeeze the connector and then the light would come on so that could be the problem also.


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok. I'm fixing it right now. The contacts appear to be messed up. The contacts are inside the little black box looking thing...that has two plugs that plug into the back. This part I'm talking about is where the turn signal feeds into. What is this part called?


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

EffinPirate said:


> Ok. I'm fixing it right now. The contacts appear to be messed up. The contacts are inside the little black box looking thing...that has two plugs that plug into the back. This part I'm talking about is where the turn signal feeds into. What is this part called?


Are you talking about the contacts in the headlight switch that connects to the steering column or the contacts at the headlight itself in the engine bay.


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

I forgot to mention my turn signal was malfunctioning and wouldn't stop blinking left and right. So I broke off the turn signal lever. I meant the one in the steering column.

The only other contact you mentioned was ones near the headlights in the engine bay? You mean the headlights themselves? Just to be safe, where are the contacts located in the engine bay?


Thanks so much for your help so far. But I definitely need to replace the turn signal switch first.


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

EffinPirate said:


> *Here is a major detail here:* Both headlights were illuminating just fine. The right one burnt out, so I switched it. Then I noticed it wasn't the bulb, it seems that the cord that connects to the socket had to be jiggled a bit and squeezed tighter to the socket to make a "tight connection." So every now and then, I would have to push the cord towards the socket with my finger, then bind it together with electrical tape. The right headlight eventually stopped working. The same thing with the left headlight happened too.
> QUOTE]
> 
> ^^^^^^^ this is either your problem or the headlight switch at the steering column. Maybe when you broke off the turn signal it messed something up there.


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks a ton! When I get paid this Friday, I'm gonna order the part.


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok. I replaced the turn signal but the headlights still don't work. :/

Where can I find the relays for my headlights?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

There is no relay for the headlights. There are two 15A fuses for the headlamps, one for left side and one for right. They are usually located in the engine compartment fuse box. They provide power to the headlight switch via a red wire and a red wire with a white stripe. You should have power there at all times. With the headlamp switch "on" in the "low" position, you should have battery voltage @ the left headlamp harness connector's red wire w/ yellow stripe and @ the right lamp's connector's skyblue colored wire. With the high beams activated, you should have battery voltage @ the red w/ black wire on the left lamp and red with green wire on the right side lamp. The black wire on both sides go to body ground.


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright, thanks. Now since it's getting VERY near dark right before I get home from work, is there a way to ghetto-rig it? What if I connect the battery to the headlights directly...or would it blow them due to too much voltage?

But I don't know if it could be the wiring or not...geez. :/


----------



## EffinPirate (Oct 22, 2009)

Ok this is getting very annoying now. Since I get off work at 6:45, it's pitch dark, with a 30 minute drive commute back home. I have an earlier schedule starting Nov 1, so I need a temp fix until then somehow.

I'm unsure of the cheapest way to fix it now...

Is there a way to ghetto rig wiring to the bulb directly and maybe use some kind of smaller battery as a temporary fix?


----------

